# deworming feral ?



## doudounne (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi! Greetings from chilly Northeastern Québec. Snow again today. Would do without..... So in these Covid times, our local Trap Neuter Release program is on hold. I have accustomed a beautiful young male feral to come eat once a day. I would like to know if it's a good idea to try and slip him some dewormer in cat food ? He seems awfully hungry. Too hungry. And nervous. Maybe it's me, but rather be wrong than sorry. 
My now house cat is a female who emerged from my garage in 2004 with babies. They went to a shelter and I had her spayed. Back from the vet's, she just hung around, So after 2 yrs of staying in an isolated tv box with a heat lamp in my garage, she finally made friends with my now deceased house cat and came inside. Been here ever since. Must be at least 17 now. Does not like to be picked up, but comes to snuggle on the sofa with GF and I. Nice ending. Patience pays off with these cats. Especially grateful to have her during confinement, as GF lives 250 miles from here. Stay safe, everyone. This too shall pass.... One day at a time !


----------

